# 1st Annual SpotSticker FREE Fishing Tournament !!!



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 29, 2016)

We will be holding our first no-entry fee tournament on Lake Lanier on April 3rd, 2016 at Little Hall park.  We will be giving away over $3,000 in cash and tons of great prizes.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 30, 2016)

April 3rd, 2016

Little Hall Park

Safe light – 3:30pm



Only SpotSticker Baits products may be used

- 5 fish limit per team
- First place will be $1,000.00 cash
- $500 bonus to the top placing Skeeter powered by Yamaha outboard
- 2nd place through 6th place will also receive cash
- Other sponsored products will be awarded to top finishers

********* No Entry Fee **********



Prizes will include

- Two St. Croix Avid X rods
- Bull Shad Swimbaits
- Two Lowrance Sonar Units
- Two complete kits of Custom painted Jerkbaits and Crankbaits by Scott Allen
- Plus much more.

- only SpotSticker artificial baits may be used.  This includes our Jigheads, Jigs, Spinnerbaits, Hand-poured worms, custom painted crankbaits and Jerkbaits, underpins, hand-poured drop shot worms and dropshot weights.
- 5-Fish limit per team, 14″ minimum on all black bass.
- One pound penalty for each dead fish – 2 dead fish maximum
- Teams late for weigh-in will be disqualified. No culling fish at the weigh in.  No more than 6 fish in the boat at one time
- Life Jackets must be worm at all times when the outboard motor is started and kill switch must be connected and operational.
- No Radios or cell phones may be used for the purpose of locating or catching fish.
- Protests must be submitted in writing to the tournament director within 15 mins of the final boat check at weigh-in:  The tournament director will have final decision on all protests.
- All participants agree to submit to a polygraph test.  Any team winning Cash or prizes many be tested.

Tackle allowed

- All SpotSticker/S.O.B. Fishing tackle will be allowed
- We will allow ZOOM and Yamamoto plastics to be fish on our jigheads/crawler heads.   But only SpotSticker hand-pours are to be used as a dropshot bait.
- Any trailer may be used on our spinnerbaits, jigs and underpins but no alterations are allowed to our products.  (Do not alter the blades or skirts)
- Any drop shot hook may be used but only SpotSticker hand pours and weights on any drop shot rig
- All SpotSticker hand-painted Crankbaits and Jerkbaits may be used but no alterations to the baits are allowed.
- The basic rule is, If we produce a bait that is “intended” to be used in a certain technique, you must use it so.  No replacements.
- All boats that win cash or prizes will be completely searched for non-conforming products…
- One of the participants must be the registered owner of the Skeeter to qualify for the bonus money.  No borrowed boats.




****Only SpotSticker Lures  may be in your boat – Boats will be inspected and any boat with non-conforming baits found will be disqualified ****


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Apr 1, 2016)

finished rules


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Apr 4, 2016)

awesome turn out 

We had a total of 159 boats sign up and 139 showed up to fish. 100 of those teams weighed in fish. It took 18.84 to win (Shane Peck and Steve Beck) and we had 16 boats who caught over 15 pounds. Great job by everyone.


----------

